# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  License

## seyes

I will like to ask a question on behalf of a friend who is currently enrolled in the NAO - Career Progression Program (CPP).He has 5 yrs in the optical field and 3 yrs on the CPP program. He has recently migrated from the Caribbean to NY and has now learnt he needs to be on a Trainee Permit for 2 yrs before he can apply for NY State License. Such permit is not required in the Caribbean.
Question:
 Since he has 3 yrs on the CPP program and has been supervised by an optometrist during that time, is he still required to be on a Trainee Permit for 2 additional yrs before he can apply for State license in NY? 

OR 

If the Trainee Permit is required, will he be given some kind of credit for the duration of time he worked under supervision?

He tried to get some answers both from the school and the Board, but it wasn't helpful.

Any information will be greatly appreciated

Thank you

----------

